
How to Simulate Language Immersion - _chu
https://medium.com/@mmeditations/the-cookie-effect-how-to-learn-languages-faster-with-simulated-immersion-45ac4a3a477d#.qj7zx4dyq
======
lupin_sansei
Browser extensions that can translate the selected text into English are nice
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/google-
transl...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/google-translator-
for-firefox/) as you can attempt to read a foreign language website and only
get translations for words you don't know.

